# Dealing with public reaction to GSD?



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

So what do you guys do when people are like, oooh a GSD how could you get such a vicious dog? Or ooooh that dog’s gonna kill you someday. Even my own uncle was like, is that dog gonna bite me? It’s like, come on she’s a well socialized four month old puppy who LOVES people. How do you politely correct them on their opinion of your specific dog?


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

I say, “why don’t you come on over here and find out?” 🙂

meanwhile my 90 pound black male is wagging his tail and wiggling around like a worm for pats🙄


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

Zeppy said:


> I say, “why don’t you come on over here and find out?” 🙂
> 
> meanwhile my 90 pound black male is wagging his tail and wiggling around like a worm for pats🙄


Lol. That is mine. She’s honestly a little TOO friendly for my tastes, I don’t know if she’d actually do anything if something happened. But she’s pretty young yet too so I’m probably expecting too much right now!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Arrow-the-GSD said:


> She’s honestly a little TOO friendly for my tastes


She is still young, lots of time to develop that shepherd aloofness.
My guy moves between aloof - friendly depending on the person.


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

Zeppy said:


> She is still young, lots of time to develop that shepherd aloofness.
> My guy moves between aloof - friendly depending on the person.


I’ll just be happy if she stops peeing every time my dad comes over and pets her 😂


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I've honestly never come across this and I've had several GSDs, including a pair of "goliath" shepherds (basically they were just oversized and given a fancy name for it by the rescue). I hear this WAY more often about pitts than GSDs. Do people really get upset over them?


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

Rabidwolfie said:


> I've honestly never come across this and I've had several GSDs, including a pair of "goliath" shepherds (basically they were just oversized and given a fancy name for it by the rescue). I hear this WAY more often about pitts than GSDs. Do people really get upset over them?


most people are more scared of my four month old GSD puppy….it’s weird to me honestly. 😅 I thought their reputation had gotten better? It’s nit like she’s a hundred pound Cane Corso…


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

Rabidwolfie said:


> I've honestly never come across this and I've had several GSDs, including a pair of "goliath" shepherds (basically they were just oversized and given a fancy name for it by the rescue). I hear this WAY more often about pitts than GSDs. Do people really get upset over them?


Also seen people cooing over Dobermans here too so I’m just like….huh? They’re kinda in the same league and some people say Dobies are better protection guard dogs than German Shepherds.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

Arrow-the-GSD said:


> Also seen people cooing over Dobermans here too so I’m just like….huh? They’re kinda in the same league and some people say Dobies are better protection guard dogs than German Shepherds.


I keep hearing the opposite in my area. I LOVE dobies, but I get told (even by vets!) that they're prone to turning on their owners no matter how they're raised. Sounds like nonsense to me but I've never managed to own one.

I also live in an area with a high concentration of pitts and there seems to be no middle ground with them, you either think they're the best dogs in the world or they aren’t. But everyone oos and aahs over shepherds here. Maybe because they're so uncommon in this general area? I have no idea.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

People used to cross the street when I was walking my GSD puppy. I always thought it was pretty silly. I’ve moved away from that area to a more dog friendly city and have never had that reaction since - and he’s full grown now. I’m not sure what I would say if asked why I got such a “vicious” dog. Someone asked me recently why I got a GSD and I was kind of at a loss - I thought it was obvious why someone would want a GSD.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Hmm, the fact that mine is black I think gives folks some false hope that he is really just a lab mix when out in public. He is 80 lbs of solid muscle and I get a lot of comments from the uneducated that he is too small to be a shepherd let alone the color. His obedience in public is very snappy and he really is not interested in other people or their dogs unless they enter his bubble. 

Off the clock he is a pushy jerk and I have coworkers who *think *they are dog people that are afraid of him. More of the same at the dog park when he is playing fetch and minding his business - now they are afraid of him because he is intact AND a GSD and therefore their precious doodle is in imminent danger. 

The vet that my corgi was seeing (and I brought the shepherd in with her EVERY time so the staff would get used to him) were very judgemental about his breed when I made his first solo appointment "Is he a nice GSD?". On the day of, they called for an additional vet tech escort .. I heard the call.. "because they had a vicious dog in the lobby".. meanwhile my boy is sitting calmly and quietly with a dopey grin and he is the only dog there. 

Eh, I am unsociable anyway so if folks are avoiding me because of him, all to the good.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don’t care about anyone else’s opinion.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I ignore them. You can't educate opinionated people.


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

Rabidwolfie said:


> I hear this WAY more often about pitts than GSDs. Do people really get upset over them?


I believe they do. 
I have a neighbor who treats her like Cujo & seems afraid for his 2 little yappers. 
Also, my daughter with her little terrier who was attacked by some other big dog, is avoiding us - partly COVID, but I believe it's partly fearful prejudice for her little dog. I sure wish we could talk about it. Maggie was crazy about my 19-yr-old grandson when he visited & of course it was mutual.
I got a bit of stink-eye at the dog park from 1 or 2 of the regulars, who possibly were judging her by others of her breed. When they saw her behavior, I believe I saw a few sighs of relief.
Out & about, I mainly get compliments, esp from other GSD owners, all of whom make a point of saying "they're the best".


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I was walking through town when I ran into the school librarian, when she saw Nadja her eyes got really wide and she stepped back saying “oh! Hello” I told her “it’s ok she won’t hurt you, she’s just a big puppy” (Nadja was about 6 months old at the time) I smiled down at Nads who was just sitting there with a silly smile on her face. I’ve learned not to care what they think.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yep, drink it up. Tell them, that she will be able to run 40 mph when full grown, and can bite with all the bite strength of a pit bull. Weather permitting, I used to say, as I left my car in a parking lot with one of the girls in there, "Guard!" They wouldn't guard their food bowls from mice or birds, but it sounds impressive. It's like walking around with your own personal Ninja. I used to have a Ninja. She was mostly black like her Sire. 

The thing is, there is nothing wrong with people thinking you have a bad--- dog, and they better think twice before messing with you. Once upon a time, I was walking at night near the courthouse, so not out near the street, with Babs and Jenna when they were 8 months old, I think. Some drunk came out of the bar, and it was dark, and he came near us, and Babs stayed right by me, and Jenna walked as far away from him as the four foot lead would allow. The guy laughed and said, "oh, she's afraid of me." And I was just about to tell him, apologetically, that they were puppies. When the guy lunged at me! Babs and Jenna both jumped into action, to the end of their leashes snarling in his face. The guy did not say a word. He turned around and went back to the bar.

My sister's girls are 2nd time black belts in Tikwando (spelling?). They love Cujo2 as they loved Cujo1. Having the two of them in my back seat with Cujo2 between them, and I feel real safe. When I worked in Cleveland, I used to sometimes have to close the building, which included driving out of the parking lot, and dragging the gates closed, and threading a chain between them and padlocking it. I brought Babsy with me to work everyday. Sometimes we would find people in the back were there was a brush-filled area, and Babsy would find them. I'd yell, "Come on out there!" and they would. And I would ask them what they wanted, and I would escort them through the parking lot and out to the road as Babs followed. No one messed with Babsy. I trained her to find my car, so that she would heel next to me until I said "Ok!" Then she would sniff the backs of all the vehicles until she found ours. LOL. The people there thought she was a drug dog. She was the biggest powder puff of a dog ever, but big guys were scared of her. I think it was because she was well trained. She was rarely on lead, and she heeled perfectly whether I was walking or riding my bike. At night, I would drive the car out of the lot and leave the door open and tell her to stay, while I took care of the gate. If a car slowed down, I would call her to heel and the cars would speed up and go. This was a bad neighborhood where there were bars over the church doors and windows. If I stopped for gas in that area, I left the door open. 

People have a certain respect for German Shepherds, and if you train the dog well, they have respect for you too. I have so many Babsy-stories. She was almost 14 when I put her down. She never bit anyone. She loved kids. She never bit another dog. But she had my back. She was truly special and I miss her all the time, like I miss her dam, Arwen, and her sister Jenna. Three enormous personalities. I have some runner's up now. Karma will be 9 at the end of January. And Bear is 11. And Odie is coming onto 14. I think German Shepherds are like a fine wine, they are even better with age. But I also love the youngsters. 

My brother said he didn't need a dog like that, an attack dog. I don't care. I live with my dogs, not my brother. My brother in law said he would kill every dog in my kennel and my parents' dog if it bit him. LOL. His own mother's dog runs around the table at Thanksgiving biting people. Our dogs never bit anyone. The guy is an idiot so I don't care what he thinks either. I gave my older brother Rushie when his house was broken into and they hurt his beagle/dachsund cross. I told him that they were both intact males, and not to leave them alone. Well, he was an idiot and a few days later he told me to come and pick up the monster dog. And then there was my little brother, who had Jazzy. I gave him Tori, but he gave her back. A few years later, I gave them Scarlet. His buddy still has her, I think, though they are not together, and we have lost touch. That was Milla and Ninja's littermate, so she is probably dead now. At least they weren't afraid of the dogs' teeth and pointy ears. I guess I have to say, that even with family, just ignore it. Enough years go by without you being eaten by your dog and they'll come around, or not. The secret is to never press your dogs on people that do not want anything to do with them.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> I ignore them. You can't educate opinionated people.


Yup. I always say "never argue with idiots, they drag you down to their level and beat you with experience" 😜


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

selzer said:


> Yep, drink it up. Tell them, that she will be able to run 40 mph when full grown, and can bite with all the bite strength of a pit bull. Weather permitting, I used to say, as I left my car in a parking lot with one of the girls in there, "Guard!" They wouldn't guard their food bowls from mice or birds, but it sounds impressive. It's like walking around with your own personal Ninja. I used to have a Ninja. She was mostly black like her Sire.
> 
> The thing is, there is nothing wrong with people thinking you have a bad--- dog, and they better think twice before messing with you. Once upon a time, I was walking at night near the courthouse, so not out near the street, with Babs and Jenna when they were 8 months old, I think. Some drunk came out of the bar, and it was dark, and he came near us, and Babs stayed right by me, and Jenna walked as far away from him as the four foot lead would allow. The guy laughed and said, "oh, she's afraid of me." And I was just about to tell him, apologetically, that they were puppies. When the guy lunged at me! Babs and Jenna both jumped into action, to the end of their leashes snarling in his face. The guy did not say a word. He turned around and went back to the bar.
> 
> ...


🤫 must not talk about that kind of dog I got the book thrown at me my very first day for not even thinking about typing out a dog breed. Oh well! I agree the black ones seem to have an even more scared response. I honestly love Dobermans and I would have probably gotten one of those but they are just too expensive here. People always seem to be afraid of a well trained dog. I had a black tri Aussie who has a fairly intense stare and heeled next to me and people would come around a corner and stop dead, then quickly cross the street. Even though she was like the friendliest dog unless anyone tried something.


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

Cigar said:


> I believe they do.
> I have a neighbor who treats her like Cujo & seems afraid for his 2 little yappers.
> Also, my daughter with her little terrier who was attacked by some other big dog, is avoiding us - partly COVID, but I believe it's partly fearful prejudice for her little dog. I sure wish we could talk about it. Maggie was crazy about my 19-yr-old grandson when he visited & of course it was mutual.
> I got a bit of stink-eye at the dog park from 1 or 2 of the regulars, who possibly were judging her by others of her breed. When they saw her behavior, I believe I saw a few sighs of relief.
> Out & about, I mainly get compliments, esp from other GSD owners, all of whom make a point of saying "they're the best".


Honestly I’m more worried about my mom’s little dog biting me than mine 😂 Hardly anyone has GSD here and the main two we see are that typical thought of bad shepherd behavior reputation, one is a puppy that just moved in and is Arrow’s age and he’s already getting aggressive when we walk past 🙁 The other seems like it’s not full Shepherd, something else is in there. I think part of the GSD fear here might be bc of the K9s that are in the cars and barking at you when they see anyone though. It gets a little scary 😅 kinda like, I’m just walking down my street, please don’t break that partly rolled down window!


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

Hellish said:


> Hmm, the fact that mine is black I think gives folks some false hope that he is really just a lab mix when out in public. He is 80 lbs of solid muscle and I get a lot of comments from the uneducated that he is too small to be a shepherd let alone the color. His obedience in public is very snappy and he really is not interested in other people or their dogs unless they enter his bubble.
> 
> Off the clock he is a pushy jerk and I have coworkers who *think *they are dog people that are afraid of him. More of the same at the dog park when he is playing fetch and minding his business - now they are afraid of him because he is intact AND a GSD and therefore their precious doodle is in imminent danger.
> 
> ...


Honestly I got a GSD so people would be wary of getting too close, I just didn’t expect such and opinionated extreme reaction


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

Rabidwolfie said:


> I keep hearing the opposite in my area. I LOVE dobies, but I get told (even by vets!) that they're prone to turning on their owners no matter how they're raised. Sounds like nonsense to me but I've never managed to own one.
> 
> I also live in an area with a high concentration of pitts and there seems to be no middle ground with them, you either think they're the best dogs in the world or they aren’t. But everyone oos and aahs over shepherds here. Maybe because they're so uncommon in this general area? I have no idea.


🤫 I got the book thrown at me on my first day yesterday for mentioning that name, not supposed to say ANYTHING about that I guess 🤷


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

When we are passing people on the sidewalk or in a crowded area I issue a heal command and may stop and have her sit. I typically hear ”what a good dog”. If someone seems sketchy I just stop and let her stare at them. She is solid black with amber brown eyes and that stare does the trick.

In reality she is still a happy puppy who thinks everybody should love me.


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> When we are passing people on the sidewalk or in a crowded area I issue a heal command and may stop and have her sit. I typically hear ”what a good dog”. If someone seems sketchy I just stop and let her stare at them. She is solid black with amber brown eyes and that stare does the trick.
> 
> In reality she is still a happy puppy who thinks everybody should love me.
> 
> View attachment 577682


Such a beautiful dog! Lol I have to make mine stop and sit when cars go by, her herding genes kick in.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

We do get this type of reaction occasionally. Most recently in the elevator while taking Vienna out for her morning walk. Guy says to my wife, why would you bring a big vicious dog like that in the elevator when people are around. Mind you Vienna was about 11 months old and actually small as far as GSD, maybe 50 lbs. She is also well behaved and the sweetest girl ever. This guy actually says ”he looks like cujo”…My wife just laughed and said “she” won’t bother you. Vienna just sat there until it was time to exit…People are strange. If my wife had our 10 lbs Chihuahua, Rocky, with her, he would have bitten his ankles!!! 

LOL, we just laugh at these types of reactions but its sad that people gave GSD a bad reputation like that…


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

For perspective, Beauty & the Beast, Vienna & Rocky. Maybe she looks bigger than she is, now 13 months and about 54 lbs And so vicious LOL…


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

doubleroll said:


> For perspective, Beauty & the Beast, Vienna & Rocky. Maybe she looks bigger than she is, now 13 months and about 54 lbs And so vicious LOL…
> View attachment 577683


😆 Beautiful shepherd! That chihuahua looks BIG. Everyone around here has the one pound tea cups chihuahuas.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Because they are so popular, everyone has a story about a negative encounter with one, or they know someone who has been bitten bad by one. The breed has a pretty rocky history, being used to guard prison of war camps and concentration camps. And all that police K9 stuff. I mean, it's pretty much the first up in your mind when you think Police Dog. I wonder if we took a poll, how many of us were first attracted to the breed because we saw in some form how trainable the dogs were by seeing a demonstration of a k9. I know my brother got bitten by one of the gas station on the corner's dogs, they had King and Queenie, and then they had Prince. And the lady three doors down had what I remember as a kid of a huge, long coated GSD named Condor that all the kids were afraid of. Like it or not, lots of people are attracted to the breed for their ability to deter bad people. So we have an intimidating breed. The only person that needs to know that you have a marshmallow in a German Shepherd suit, is you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Arrow-the-GSD said:


> 😆 Beautiful shepherd! That chihuahua looks BIG. Everyone around here has the one pound tea cups chihuahuas.


A Tea Cup Chihuahua?!? How do you get smaller than the smallest? That's pretty crazy.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I unfortunately have the reactive GSD that makes people think they’re vicious but so many of the regulars I see walking have commented on how improved he is and acknowledge what we’re doing. I think most people are actually quite open to GSDs and it’s just the few who will never be anything but close minded that you need to blow off. Having a reactive puppy has also opened my eyes to all the other really poorly trained and reactive dogs out there, especially small ones. We have a lot of those here. In the end, I don’t care what others think as long as I have my dog under control.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Arrow-the-GSD said:


> 😆 Beautiful shepherd! That chihuahua looks BIG. Everyone around here has the one pound tea cups chihuahuas.


Thanks! Yeah Rocky is big for a Chi but we had him DNA tested and he is 100%...The Cujo of Chihuahua's 😁


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

selzer said:


> A Tea Cup Chihuahua?!? How do you get smaller than the smallest? That's pretty crazy.


Tea cups are SO stinkin popular. Yorkies come in tea cup too. I had a Chihuahua yorkie mix before and he was small enough for me at less than six pounds. Can’t IMAGINE trying not the step on those little one pounders.


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

doubleroll said:


> Thanks! Yeah Rocky is big for a Chi but we had him DNA tested and he is 100%...The Cujo of Chihuahua's 😁


Lol 😆 Sometimes I think small dogs are worse than big dogs, at least with sticking their foot in their mouth about egging a bigger dog on, then like, Aw shoot it’s coming at me! Arrow….SAVE ME! That’s my mom’s mini doxie pretty much.


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

I get a lot of comments on Nova ("A BLACK shepherd?!!?!" Is she a mix?"). I've had a man explain to me how big and powerful MY dog is going to get (can we insert the biggest eyeroll possible here?). I've also been lectured that "other people use these trails too you know" while my 4 month old puppy was on a long line. I called her in as soon as I saw this woman come around the bend and Nova had zero interest in her, she was fully under control.

Most people get a curt response while I continue on my way, I could care less what they think, they just irritate me lol. Occasionally I will pause and chat with someone who is genuinely curious and interested in learning more. But for the most part people with ignorant remarks about my dogs get brushed off and ignored. My goal though is to have them be well-trained, calm in public spaces, and basically just be ambassadors for what the breed should be so people don't feel the need to comment on how "dangerous" these dogs can be.


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

bchevs said:


> I get a lot of comments on Nova ("A BLACK shepherd?!!?!" Is she a mix?"). I've had a man explain to me how big and powerful MY dog is going to get (can we insert the biggest eyeroll possible here?). I've also been lectured that "other people use these trails too you know" while my 4 month old puppy was on a long line. I called her in as soon as I saw this woman come around the bend and Nova had zero interest in her, she was fully under control.
> 
> Most people get a curt response while I continue on my way, I could care less what they think, they just irritate me lol. Occasionally I will pause and chat with someone who is genuinely curious and interested in learning more. But for the most part people with ignorant remarks about my dogs get brushed off and ignored. My goal though is to have them be well-trained, calm in public spaces, and basically just be ambassadors for what the breed should be so people don't feel the need to comment on how "dangerous" these dogs can be.


People seem to have an opinion on everything to do with YOUR dog. When I first got my Aussie everyone was like those are live wires you don’t know what you’re getting into you shouldn’t have gotten her you can’t handle her. Yeah, well bourse of research went into this dog. I think I’ll be fine. And we were! Now I get to worry myself that I won’t be heavy enough to hold the end of my GSD’s leash as she gets older. She walks very well and doesn’t really go after things but she does get her moments where she just bolts. When thirty five pounds seems like a lot I’m just like Aghhhhh she’s gonna get to be 80-100???!!!! I really hope we have our kinks worked out by then! 😓


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Arrow-the-GSD said:


> …..She walks very well and doesn’t really go after things but she does get her moments where she just bolts. When thirty five pounds seems like a lot I’m just like Aghhhhh she’s gonna get to be 80-100???!!!! I really hope we have our kinks worked out by then! 😓


A standard female will be in the 65 pound range. Work and train your pup and this will never be a problem when she is older. 

Our girl did puppy training at 5 months then we did 8 weeks of private lessons at 11 months. Now at 14 months I can tell in advance when she is thinking about bolting and can issue a command to stop it before it starts. Might be heel or sit. I’ve also taught ignore to mean to keep walking with me and ignore even works when she spots a rabbit on our walks.


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> A standard female will be in the 65 pound range. Work and train your pup and this will never be a problem when she is older.
> 
> Our girl did puppy training at 5 months then we did 8 weeks of private lessons at 11 months. Now at 14 months I can tell in advance when she is thinking about bolting and can issue a command to stop it before it starts. Might be heel or sit. I’ve also taught ignore to mean to keep walking with me and ignore even works when she spots a rabbit on our walks.


Well the breeder she’s from is practically positive she’s gonna be massive. For some reason all the puppies from her pair, even though the parents are small, end up being huge 😱 I was expecting a 65-70 lbs dog and when she’s like oh btw your girl is gonna be a giant I’m just like in shock. 😨😨😨 Strangely enough mines never bolted after a squirrel yet! I was very happy about that. It’s more the issue of her getting Uppity when other dogs are attacking us, she tends to snap to the end of the leash barking. Any other time practically she’s pretty decent, it’s just when that protective switch flips, but I need her to stay beside me so I can focus on deterring the other dog.


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

Arrow-the-GSD said:


> People seem to have an opinion on everything to do with YOUR dog. When I first got my Aussie everyone was like those are live wires you don’t know what you’re getting into you shouldn’t have gotten her you can’t handle her. Yeah, well bourse of research went into this dog. I think I’ll be fine. And we were! Now I get to worry myself that I won’t be heavy enough to hold the end of my GSD’s leash as she gets older. She walks very well and doesn’t really go after things but she does get her moments where she just bolts. When thirty five pounds seems like a lot I’m just like Aghhhhh she’s gonna get to be 80-100???!!!! I really hope we have our kinks worked out by then! 😓


Absolutely they do! People need to learn to mind their business. I do understand the concern because I think the same way when I see people getting these powerful, high energy dogs, but the difference is that I keep it to myself. It's not my business and I know nothing about that person's ability to train, experience with dogs etc. 

And the fact that you are aware of the potential issue and working on training her now tells me you will probably be fine. Nova does the same (currently 5 months at 50lbs). She walks on a loose lead very well but when she is excited about something she will just dart where ever her little squirrel brain wants to go. I've started working her in the yard to take the edge off the energy before we walk so we can focus on polite behaviour on the leash with less of a bundle of energy on the end of it lol. It helps a lot. I'm walking her on a martingale right now and the noise the chain makes helps redirect her focus, I'm also getting her used to just wearing a prong and will start working her on that when I think she's ready. For now though I'm all about being consistent in never letting pulling get her anywhere. It's tedious but we will get there eventually.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Get with a trainer and work on heel with distractions. Now when we pass aggressive, barking, lunging dogs the combo of the heel command and ignore work great.

Plus the guilty pleasure of seeing the embarrassed look on the owners face as we calmly walk by.

If an off leash dogs approaches, I become aggressive and lung so my girl doesn’t have to.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How would I handle it? I'm pretty much over catering to the general public and their idiotic notions of dogs being public property and their sense of entitlement to share all their opinions. So, depending on my mood, their tone and attitude, I could respond by educating or I could respond with "why do you feel entitled to accost a stranger with your uneducated opinion?" Can't help you with the family aspect other than train your dog and show your uncle how awesome he is  

Why are you justifying your decision to own a GSD to strangers? Your puppy is not public property. Your only responsibility is to your puppy. Don't be afraid to be firm and back a stranger up. Train and enjoy and build that bond. BTW - I do not allow adults to pet my dogs. They tend to do stupid thinngs like smack my dog who is lying quietly in the back of the head and grab his jaw to make him sit. Kids are allowed to put treats on the ground for my dogs and allowed to pet them while I control the dog. Adults....no....just no...to much stupid happening there...


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

bchevs said:


> Absolutely they do! People need to learn to mind their business. I do understand the concern because I think the same way when I see people getting these powerful, high energy dogs, but the difference is that I keep it to myself. It's not my business and I know nothing about that person's ability to train, experience with dogs etc.
> 
> And the fact that you are aware of the potential issue and working on training her now tells me you will probably be fine. Nova does the same (currently 5 months at 50lbs). She walks on a loose lead very well but when she is excited about something she will just dart where ever her little squirrel brain wants to go. I've started working her in the yard to take the edge off the energy before we walk so we can focus on polite behaviour on the leash with less of a bundle of energy on the end of it lol. It helps a lot. I'm walking her on a martingale right now and the noise the chain makes helps redirect her focus, I'm also getting her used to just wearing a prong and will start working her on that when I think she's ready. For now though I'm all about being consistent in never letting pulling get her anywhere. It's tedious but we will get there eventually.


I had to end up putting a prong collar on mine even with her age, almost five months, bc she almost dislocated my shoulder doing this twist around me and yank thing. Haven’t had a bad incident since that! One thing she seems to do really well is listen to SLOW like I do with a horse. She kinda acts like a pony maybe she thinks she is one lol


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Positive comments about how beautiful they are outweigh concerned or negative people 10/1 when they see my dogs. But adding the second GSD made a lot of people, let's just say, less chatty . I'm told that I'm a bit intimidating looking and many people also say something along the lines of "Whoa, no one's going to approach you with those dogs" they say the same to my daughter walking them which I like lol

Two older ladies who walk every morning always comment as they pass, know the dogs names and would really like to pet them. I don't encourage that even after a year of knowing them.

We pass a number of dogs on a regular basis, some are reactive to my dogs, one (Akita) in particular has an issue with my dogs and did when I just had the one and the Akita was a young pup.

We were approaching a couple last week and the lady by herself a few day later that stopped dead in her tracks and went to turn around. Rogan was on a leash and I put both dogs in a sit/stay on the other side of me. It's not a narrow path but she was terrified and walked quickly past with her face turned entirely away. 

Who knows what her demons are; so many people say they were bitten by a GSD.

Finally, I let my dogs run squirrels and rabbits all the time. It's took about a week to train Rogan not to bolt after them when leashed, even when they pop out 20 feet in front of us and there are a ton this year (rabbits). Even at my size, a 100 pound GSD bolting to the end of the long line can do serious damage. Impulse control and obedience can be trained, even at a year old.


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

Arrow-the-GSD said:


> I had to end up putting a prong collar on mine even with her age, almost five months, bc she almost dislocated my shoulder doing this twist around me and yank thing. Haven’t had a bad incident since that! One thing she seems to do really well is listen to SLOW like I do with a horse. She kinda acts like a pony maybe she thinks she is one lol


Ouch!! Glad it is working for you then! And I ride as well and find myself clucking at my dogs lmfao. Whisk responds to it and I'm sure Nova will learn as well. One time I was distracted and asked Whiskey to "walk on", glad no one was around to hear that hahaha


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Positive comments about how beautiful they are outweigh concerned or negative people 10/1 when they see my dogs. But adding the second GSD made a lot of people, let's just say, less chatty . I'm told that I'm a bit intimidating looking and many people also say something along the lines of "Whoa, no one's going to approach you with those dogs" they say the same to my daughter walking them which I like lol
> 
> Two older ladies who walk every morning always comment as they pass, know the dogs names and would really like to pet them. I don't encourage that even after a year of knowing them.
> 
> ...


I get a lot of Pretty Dog comments too with a heavy dose of fear lol. My pup wear a Do Not Pet vest bc when she was little and cute I didn’t want people RUNNING up at her. Plus I want her focused on me, not ready to roll over for every stranger


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

bchevs said:


> Ouch!! Glad it is working for you then! And I ride as well and find myself clucking at my dogs lmfao. Whisk responds to it and I'm sure Nova will learn as well. One time I was distracted and asked Whiskey to "walk on", glad no one was around to hear that hahaha


I click too!!!! That’s how I get her to step it up when she’s sniffing too long.


----------



## ktu (Mar 7, 2021)

We get a lot of fear based reactions with our pup too we honestly find it super annoying considering how sweet our boy is and we usually just brush it off as uneducated dog people. As mentioned in some of the previous comments though we do get positive comments and people that get super excited when they see our boy so that makes up for it all! 

Our boy also really likes to bark but only because he gets so excited to meet anybody LOL so I always tell them he's friendly but vocal 😅


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

ktu said:


> We get a lot of fear based reactions with our pup too we honestly find it super annoying considering how sweet our boy is and we usually just brush it off as uneducated dog people. As mentioned in some of the previous comments though we do get positive comments and people that get super excited when they see our boy so that makes up for it all!
> 
> Our boy also really likes to bark but only because he gets so excited to meet anybody LOL so I always tell them he's friendly but vocal 😅


Lol sounds like my girl when she’s excited to try and play with my moms dog when we go see her. The other dog is just like frozen in shock. They have never gotten to play bc the other pup doesn’t play nice!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I'd ask why they hang around with people who raise their dogs to be aggressive. Said as Duke lays down and rolls over so anyone can scratch his belly.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

A comment from today’s walk from a women who struggled with walking her dog by us: ‘I miss having a shepherd, they are so well behaved!’ 
No fear here from general public, no unsolicited advice, no overly friendly people either Everyone is busy and minds their own business, it’s crowded, the expectation is that every dog is under control and safe in public. Dogs meet in dogs parks and daycares, there is no meets and greets with strange dogs while ppl walking their dogs. Kids are taught to ignore strange dogs. It’s a good environment to raise a people and dog neutral dog.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

GSD07 said:


> A comment from today’s walk from a women who struggled with walking her dog by us: ‘I miss having a shepherd, they are so well behaved!’
> No fear here from general public, no unsolicited advice, no overly friendly people either Everyone is busy and minds their own business, it’s crowded, the expectation is that every dog is under control and safe in public. Dogs meet in dogs parks and daycares, there is no meets and greets with strange dogs while ppl walking their dogs. Kids are taught to ignore strange dogs. It’s a good environment to raise a people and dog neutral dog.


Not at all sure where you live, but that pretty well describes my experiences virtually everywhere I've been!

I've never had anyone rush up to my dog, don't see these unruly boisterous kids, and seldom meet people who aren't polite.

My dog was pretty reactive as a puppy. Can't say it ever once embarrassed me. It's a puppy for Pete's sake! I mostly get comments on how pretty she is and how well behaved. 

And we've traversed the western half of the country numerous times...


----------



## Danac (Jun 14, 2021)

This is an interesting thread. My nine month old girl (80lbs and 25inches at the withers) gets a lot of positive attention from GSD lovers/owners with whom she’s very docile. However, she totally punks the scary cats, lol. Her bark is very intimidating and she seems to purposely give a hello bark to folks that are nervous. Anyone else she automatically rolls over and asks for a tummy rub!


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I'd assume most people who get GSDs are well aware of their reputation of being serious dogs, no? Jupiter, who is getting near three, is jet black, and about 80 lbs., gets two general reactions at about equal frequency:

1. people cross the street to avoid us
2. people compliment me on how beautiful he is


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm definitely the one you better watch out for ... not my dog. _grin_


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Can I pet your dog….NO!!!!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

GSD07 said:


> A comment from today’s walk from a women who struggled with walking her dog by us: ‘I miss having a shepherd, they are so well behaved!’
> No fear here from general public, no unsolicited advice, no overly friendly people either Everyone is busy and minds their own business, it’s crowded, the expectation is that every dog is under control and safe in public. Dogs meet in dogs parks and daycares, there is no meets and greets with strange dogs while ppl walking their dogs. Kids are taught to ignore strange dogs. It’s a good environment to raise a people and dog neutral dog.


Honestly same here (mostly). If people ever stop me, it’ll be:
~ mine looked just like that as a pup
~ he’s going to be huge!
~ he’s gorgeous
~ it’s nice to see a _real_ dog nowadays, everyone seems to have a doodle of sorts {an old lady told me while we were sitting outside Morrison’s waiting for my mum} (this one made me laugh)

Otherwise, they’ll cross the street if they’re scared or keep walking by if they’re not bothered. Bailey can walk through crowds of people without having any problems at all. Dogs are another issue, but we’re getting there (currently can walk past no more than two dogs). I don’t think anyone has anything bad to necessarily say about him. On the rare occasion, people ask to pet him, and we’re not training, I’ll say yeah sure, and put him in a down.


----------



## junker68 (May 7, 2021)

Arrow-the-GSD said:


> So what do you guys do when people are like, oooh a GSD how could you get such a vicious dog? Or ooooh that dog’s gonna kill you someday. Even my own uncle was like, is that dog gonna bite me? It’s like, come on she’s a well socialized four month old puppy who LOVES people. How do you politely correct them on their opinion of your specific dog?


Can honestly say - never had it happen. It's always been, "can I pet your dog?" What a beautiful dog."


----------



## mbaumser (Jul 24, 2018)

Zeppy said:


> She is still young, lots of time to develop that shepherd aloofness.
> My guy moves between aloof - friendly depending on the person.


OMG, I thought it was just mine that was aloof.


----------



## jonthepain (Dec 12, 2018)

Most reactions are "what a beautiful dog" or "I love your dog, can I pet her?"

Ada is very calm cool and collected but I typically don't let people pet her, especially kids that are at eye level. When I first started taking her to Lowe's for socialization, I had her wear her Do Not Pet harness, but some little kid ran up to her one day and pet her on the head. I stayed cool, and so did Ada, but I could tell that she didn't expect that. She stayed perfectly still, but put her ears back a tad and gave a little nervous tail wag. Now I usually say no, but I'm not worried about it. She's had lots of interactions since then. Mostly she will lick people, given the chance.

She loves all of our employees and family members, she can't wait to see them every morning.

The vet likes her because she is so calm, no matter what's being examined. She says that she has a few GSD clients who are sketchy from being chained up all day. Ada and I go for an off-leash hike for several miles every day in the woods on top of all the other normal stuff that we do. I had another GSD when I was in college and beyond, she lived to 17 yrs, so I knew what to expect as far as mental and physical stimulation requirements when we got Ada.

Occasionally we get a startled reaction. I was walking her around behind a Denny's on our way back from the mountains last Sunday when one of the kitchen crew walked out. He jumped about 3 feet in the air. We were on leash and about 10 feet from him. I apologized for startling him, of course, but she barely noticed him.

Back in the day I had a beautiful brindle with black mask Bullmastiff. She was the sweetest dog ever, but totally intimidating. She would sit in the passenger captain's chair of my custom van (we are talking the 1970's lol) and my GSD would sit in the driver's seat. The reactions from people who didn't notice them until they were right next to the van were priceless. Too bad there was no such thing as youtube then.


----------



## GSNCmama (Jun 14, 2021)

Arrow-the-GSD said:


> So what do you guys do when people are like, oooh a GSD how could you get such a vicious dog? Or ooooh that dog’s gonna kill you someday. Even my own uncle was like, is that dog gonna bite me? It’s like, come on she’s a well socialized four month old puppy who LOVES people. How do you politely correct them on their opinion of your specific dog?


It happens. Don’t mess with the fam and we shouldn’t have any issues. These dogs are smarter then your average breed. People are only intimidated by these pups because they are not only our family members at home, but they serve us in our Military and with our Police Officers.


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

brittanyS said:


> People used to cross the street when I was walking my GSD puppy. I always thought it was pretty silly. I’ve moved away from that area to a more dog friendly city and have never had that reaction since - and he’s full grown now. I’m not sure what I would say if asked why I got such a “vicious” dog. Someone asked me recently why I got a GSD and I was kind of at a loss - I thought it was obvious why someone would want a GSD.


I'm in Seattle, they're pretty dog friendly here. And I actually see quite a few (3-5 different folks with 1 or 2) GSD's getting walked in my own immediate neighborhood. 
But I do get people crossing the street when I walk any of the dogs. I haven't had anyone ask me why I got them, but then people don't really talk to me much. And I'm ok with that.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Valor meets most people in a drive by, what's up manner. He typically doesn't care. He ignores people entirely if he's on leash. I occasionally jump him up on a counter to meet a cashier or bartender. He is friendly to everyone but doesn't need attention. 

Most people say he's a handsome boy, or he's well trained or the like. All the UPS, FEDEX, USPS carriers in town know him because of my jobs. He has been in all their trucks  and they always bring treats for him. 

I've had a couple people cross the street to avoid us, and in both cases I asked them why. They were scared of big dogs because they were bitten as children. I invited both of them to come to my house to work through their fears and to help them understand dog body language a bit. One took me up on my offer and she came over a dozen times. My Cane Corso really freaked her out at first, but they ended up being fast friends. 

He is usually off leash and obviously under control, so most people just watch us do our thing. We regularly walk at a reservoir that is a public park with a paved path that circles the reservoir. There is only water in one end, but it is dug out about 20 feet deep all the way around. There is tall grass in the bottom. It's basically a perfect exercise/Nosework location. We typically go early in the morning and there are lots of walkers out there getting their steps in. No one has ever said anything negative or tried to avoid us. They go on about their business and we go on about ours. Some people walking dogs are a bit uncomfortable so I down him away from the path down the hill until they go by. 

I think that part of it is having a well behaved dog. I get far more grief from people when training a client dog that is reactive. I totally ignore it or tell them to go away, I'm working.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My favorite story on this --- the big guy that showed up in my yard injured, was a big, calm, beautiful guy. On one walk, I stopped to talk to one of the neighborhood gentleman. Dog laid down parallel to the fence between us. Calm as all get out. Second guy comes up and goes on about what a vicious, scary dog that is! And he was very very serious about his assessment. He then turned and walked away (at least he didn't back up slowly...) The other man shook his head and maybe even rolled his eyes. 

I've had people cross the street to avoid us, I've had people let their little kids run up to my dogs without asking, I've had people pull up beside us in a parking lot, then, with the barking decide they would move their truck. I've had LE drive slowly by, turn around, roll down his window "Can I pet your dogs? I just love these dogs!" I've had two young men come up to me, one quite cautious because he said, dogs didn't like it when he petted them. I told him to let the dog smell his hand and then pet them under the chin or on the side of the neck. He walked away happy and successful .... So - it's mixed. Let the people cross the street, let the people move their car.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

middleofnowhere said:


> I've had LE drive slowly by, turn around, roll down his window "Can I pet your dogs? I just love these dogs!"


Off-topic likely, but I got pulled over for speeding with Teagan secured in the back of the car. Rolled down the window - Teagan's fine. Police officer walks next to the car - Teagan's fine. Police officer leans in - Teagan goes for him and gets stopped next to the headrest due to being tied in, she's foaming at the mouth. I was horrified...and distinctly heard the police officer go 'Awww' under his breath. Didn't get a ticket, I always said it's because he liked my dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I had Columbo out a few weeks ago. He is big, black, hairy, and not the least bit scary. It was about 3am, and I wanted to get him a donut, which meant leaving him outside while I rushed into the Circle K to get the donut. I saw the cop parked in the parking lot across the street. While I was paying with my loose puppy outside the door, the police officer drove over and into the parking lot for Circle K. I told the sales clerk, "can I just pay for it, I don't want him to get hurt." She was oohing over the pup outside. So I got the donut and went outside, and he said, he just wanted to see the dog. He didn't want to pet him. I explained that he is a puppy (he is big enough that you can't really tell). 

On Saturday, I took him to see my little sister's girls. They loved him. My sister loved him, but her husband is afraid of German Shepherds. He's the one whose folks had a dog that would run around the Thanksgiving table biting people, and the one that said he would kill my parents' dog and every dog in my kennel, if my parents' dog bit him. Cujo1 never bit anyone. Cujo2 is left with the girls when they spend the night. He's never bit anyone either. When the girls were about 8 or 9, they were over when my propane ran out at 11pm. It was COLD. I put every blanket I had on them and Cujo2. They loved it. I slept with Babs. It was a 3-dog-night. It went down to -27F. That is like the record here. Dogs were ok, the kids were ok, no one was dismembered by being left with a vicious sheep herding dog. In fact, these dogs are awesome around the kids, even when they have baby-puppies. These are my older sister's girls:



















Their mom finally let them have a puppy. That is Kai on the day they chose him. He's a little bigger now.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

Having had Dobermans and Rottweilers prior to my present day (and first) GSD I find people are less apprehensive when they see my GSD. When people saw my Dobes and Rots they reacted with fearful admiration and hardly anyone ever asked if they could pet them. On the other hand I also receive a lot of compliments on my GSD's appearance a lot of people ask if they can pet him. 
The funny thing is that although my GSD is not as intimidating as my other dogs he is extremely protective to the extent that I sometimes have to tell overly friendly people to back off and refuse requests to pet him to avoid any problems.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Arrow-the-GSD said:


> most people are more scared of my four month old GSD puppy….it’s weird to me honestly. 😅 I thought their reputation had gotten better? It’s nit like she’s a hundred pound Cane Corso…


Having owned a Corso and a GSD back to back... the number of people who would bolt toward that Corso with zero display of self preservation skills always shocked me. He was a serious dog, and if he'd felt that I was threatened it wouldn't have been pretty. That said, he was also a solid, stable and calm dog, never once did he overreact to people being irresponsible around him. He would offer a solid warning to anyone who ever crossed the line, give them a chance to reconsider. He was also very in tune with my reactions, and if I smiled then so did he. 

My current GSD, despite being an over the top friendly goofball, is the dog I will not let strangers pet on walks. He's too in your face, his self control only engages when I don't give him the inch before the mile. People are far more cautious of him, cross streets to avoid close quarters, ask before approaching... 

I think a lot has to do with the real life jobs GSDs do - they are recognizable to everyone as working police, military, detection, service, and protection dogs (among so many other jobs they can do well). A Corso is still an unknown to so many people and when they're encountered under the control of responsible owners are really great dogs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have heard stories about people being bit by gsds growing up in the past their grandfathers their grandfathers grandfathers gsd. Many stories start with is -“the only dog I was ever bit by was a gsd “etc etc. how many people heard these stories. I do not hear those stories while out with my dogs for the most part good stories of this breed. 

My daughters friends was terrified of all dogs to the utmost extreme as we had to put away our king Charles when she came over. Bella who was as sweet as can be and mellow. She eventually helped her get off fear of dog’s. She still had a tremendous fear of big dogs and Max helped her get over that fear. Sleep over party who is in the middle- lol.

It is expected though that people do stupid things and it is expected that you can not control everything. So it’s most important you want dogs to also to be able to handle any mishaps that occur as well behaved as they look off or on leash. In the home or out in middle of a store , beach parks neighborhood walk etc, out door dining . The people I have met , approached for the most part are often gsd people who are the fan favorites. We can get a lot of attention with two gsds one pretty large one medium and a tiny chihuahua when out all together but for the most part never bombarded but more so when they were younger. They are super well behaved and not wanting or needing pets from strangers. Max will want to sniff and check you out but that is him being noisy and not wanting to say hi. I have taught the dogs they are not expected to be petted by every stranger we come across. All will

Family and friends that come to the house it’s hard not to notice how much my dogs enjoy all the family and friends that come over they get happy and excited as much as I do. It is even cool to see if we are meeting a family /friend member at a beach and how the dogs pick up their scent and happy they get to see them.


----------



## RAGNARS MOMMA (Oct 15, 2020)

The day I adopted Ragsy from Chicago Animal Care and Control, I was walking down the hall with her to process the paperwork, and there were folks there adopting bully breeds at the same time. Their comment to me was; ooohhh, a Police dog; you are brave. WHAT THE HECK?


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

This picture is <i>precious!</i>


selzer said:


> View attachment 577963
> 
> 
> Their mom finally let them have a puppy. That is Kai on the day they chose him. He's a little bigger now.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

finn'smom said:


> A Corso is still an unknown to so many people and when they're encountered under the control of responsible owners are really great dogs.


I wonder if people think Corsos are mistaken for bully breed dogs, and this accounts for the expectations of them being friendly?

*This may sound silly to some, but among their many fans, the bully breeds seem to be thought of as extremely friendly.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

finn'smom said:


> Having owned a Corso and a GSD back to back... the number of people who would bolt toward that Corso with zero display of self preservation skills always shocked me. He was a serious dog, and if he'd felt that I was threatened it wouldn't have been pretty. That said, he was also a solid, stable and calm dog, never once did he overreact to people being irresponsible around him. He would offer a solid warning to anyone who ever crossed the line, give them a chance to reconsider. He was also very in tune with my reactions, and if I smiled then so did he.
> 
> My current GSD, despite being an over the top friendly goofball, is the dog I will not let strangers pet on walks. He's too in your face, his self control only engages when I don't give him the inch before the mile. People are far more cautious of him, cross streets to avoid close quarters, ask before approaching...
> 
> I think a lot has to do with the real life jobs GSDs do - they are recognizable to everyone as working police, military, detection, service, and protection dogs (among so many other jobs they can do well). A Corso is still an unknown to so many people and when they're encountered under the control of responsible owners are really great dogs.


I love me some CC


----------



## DougnLuna (Apr 3, 2021)

Arrow-the-GSD said:


> So what do you guys do when people are like, oooh a GSD how could you get such a vicious dog? Or ooooh that dog’s gonna kill you someday. Even my own uncle was like, is that dog gonna bite me? It’s like, come on she’s a well socialized four month old puppy who LOVES people. How do you politely correct them on their opinion of your specific dog?


their comments aren't polite, so why respond politely? "my so called vicious dog is smarter than your child." , "my dog only bites (REMOVED), so you tell me, would he bite you?...."

SWEARING REMOVED


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

David Winners said:


> I love me some CC
> 
> I miss my guy, he was most def my heart dog... we understood one another!


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

CactusWren said:


> I wonder if people think Corsos are mistaken for bully breed dogs, and this accounts for the expectations of them being friendly?
> 
> *This may sound silly to some, but among their many fans, the bully breeds seem to be thought of as extremely friendly.


I think Corsos, because of their size, uncropped are often mistaken for bullmastiffs.. my guy was mistaken often as a puppy for various bully breeds but never as an adult. Mostly people were just fascinated by the huge headed dog with his smiley face on and tongue hanging out and wanted to know what he was.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

finn'smom said:


> I think Corsos, because of their size, uncropped are often mistaken for bullmastiffs.. my guy was mistaken often as a puppy for various bully breeds but never as an adult. Mostly people were just fascinated by the huge headed dog with his smiley face on and tongue hanging out and wanted to know what he was.


They definitely draw a crowd.

I bet 200 people pet Hank this day. We were on the boardwalk on Myrtle Beach, hanging out at a restaurant with outdoor seating. Hank was up on the bench bordering the boardwalk.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

David Winners said:


> They definitely draw a crowd.
> 
> I bet 200 people pet Hank this day. We were on the boardwalk on Myrtle Beach, hanging out at a restaurant with outdoor seating. Hank was up on the bench bordering the boardwalk.


I will have another someday ... the calm confidence and attitude stole my heart! I loved it when someone would come up with the "omg I've heard of those I'll stay back" feelings, and I had the guy to change their minds - there's no doubt he'd have been a force of nature if someone had tried to hurt me, but in general he was so gentle and calm that people were shocked.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Today, I did a LOT of dealing with the public's reaction to the breed. Well, besides babbling too much on an internet forum. So I will babble on about dealing with the public's reaction, today. First, I have a dozen dogs from age 10 months to 13 years 10 months. And I work full time, and live alone, so my dogs get a lot less time on average than most people's dogs, being around other people. Columbo is 10 months, Vera will be 2 this year, Uzi and Kaiah are just 3 and Tinuviel is 3.5 years. So I have a lot of youngsters. I've been battling severe depression for the past 4 years or so, and I have not been doing much in the way of classes. Kojak and Tinuviel have been to a set each, I think when they were puppies. But let's go to today.

Today, a lady that I knew from years ago at dog classes had an air conditioner that she did not need, and I put Columbo in the car to go over there and snag it. She has labs. I went to class with her when she had Toby, and Benny, and Lois, and I met Oz when he was a little pup. Toby and Benny are gone now, and Oz is over six years. Wow! Being on second shift means no week night dog classes. It's been that long. But I got my big, black, hairy boy out, and her husband and she enjoyed him. And he warmed up to them. They have a farm and he was interested in their donkey, from a distance. The horses were in the barn. I saw them, but I did not bring the dog in. We had a great time discussing vets and breeders. 

I took the boy home, and checked to see if my neighbor's dog was out, and then tried to get Tiny out of her kennel without Bear so that Columbo and she could run together in the yard. They were fine running together in the kennel, but she did not want to come out in the yard unless her dam was out too, and I did not want him to jump in the pool. So I gave up and went out back and got Vera out. I got back to the car and put a leash and martingale on her, and Columbo had his leash and martingale on, and they started to run, and the neighbors did come out with their dog. Darn! Columbo is not trained. I thought I could jump on his leash as he was dragging it, but we were not close enough and he barked and ran over. Now, this neighbor is a pain. Their dogs have been on my property, barking at me several times. But they did put up an invisible fence and did train their dogs to it, so the dogs have stopped that. Good. This is the first time in 2 years or so that they have been there that any one of my dogs has put a toe on their property. The dog barked and went over, the man Yelled NO! and said something nasty to the dog, and that he knew this would happen, but I had already called the dog and he came right back. There was no contact, and I spent the next hour working with Columbo and Vera on the boundaries of my front yard, on leash. They walked on leash extremely well, loose lead, and every time Columbo hesitated near their line, I said LEAVE IT, and he walked on with me. He's an untrained puppy, and I just wasn't quick enough. No harm, no foul, I am just usually much more careful. I worked with each youngster for about 10 minutes themselves, got the air conditioner inside and then took them, Columbo and Vera to the pet store. 

Columbo has been there maybe 4 or 5 times. Vera once, when she was 10 months old, and she just lay there afraid to move. I am not proud of that. I hadn't gotten her out at all and she was with her litter for approx. 10 months. I took her to my friend's house who has a lot of dogs, and one of her littermates, and I've taken her there 3 or 4 times since. She is great with her grandbabies too. So I took her back to the pet store today, this time with Columbo. And she was great. She wasn't shy or anything. Good. Columbo had to bark at the black dog that came out of the bath. I was embarrassed, we had knocked over a cardboard display and my dog was being an idiot and I was trying to fix it, but I kept him in there and we walked around and he was petted by several people and a little tiny girl in her father's arms. One of the ladies working there that saw it all asked how much I sell my puppies for and when I get some out of him, to let her know because she wants one. He was actually stellar besides that bit of barking. And when the black dog left, he didn't make a peep though he watched him go. Good. We loaded the car with dog food and were on our way.

We went to the Rails to Trails bike path in Austinburg. People are encouraged to use the trail for bikes, horses, dogs, strollers, roller blades, and even snow mobiles in the winter. We walked about a mile each way to the next road and back. About 45 minutes, and met a bicycle club coming back down the trail. I stepped off the pavement and my dogs stood next to me. They never saw bicycles before, and as the first one started to go by, the puppy was going to go after it, but I said LEAVE IT and he never followed. The other three riders all thanked me, I guess for having my big dogs under control and off the path for them. So we saw bicyclists, and projected a positive image of the breed. Yay! 

After getting back to the car, I going the long way back to town to hit the Dairy Queen in Orwell, we pulled into my parents' driveway passing an elderly lady pushing another elderly lady in a wheel chair. It was like having the CGC and therapy test all in one day. I told them that he was just a puppy as I was disentangling their leads and the lady in the wheel chair reached out her hand and asked if she could pet him, and I said sure. I let him and then Vera too came over and the lady loved on both dogs. It was spectacular. He's a huge puppy, and he is at that age where he doesn't know who to be wary of or if he needs to be protective, and he was with his pack member, who was getting as much confidence from him as he was her, but being 100% sure that both dogs would not be in any way aggressive, I gave neither dog any apprehension toward the ladies, even with the chair. The same with the bicycles. 

And my friend that I saw earlier, the lady with the Labradors, she said, he could be a therapy dog. I agree, both can be. 

I suppose how we deal with the public reaction to GSDs, is that we give the public positive experiences with our GSDs. It's nice to have a long weekend. I took Friday off too. So today I spent with the young dogs. Yesterday I did toenails and grooming on the old dogs that are on wood chips instead of concrete. 

My personal dogs are being used with people with special needs. Not all of them. But several of them go to my friend's home and they are used to go and teach these folks how to approach and pet dogs. My friend has homed several dogs with her clients. And the one little girl with a heart condition that they said wouldn't make it to 1 or 2, and is now 5 years, she is used there (with special needs people) and she is is used to model canine oxygen masks for fire departments. Got a picture of her somewhere with the mayor of Seven Hills and the fire chief and the dog trainer. She is a pistol with other dogs, but the special needs people love her and feel a closeness to her, because they know she has this problem, and she is great with them. 

Our dogs can provide such excellent press for our breed. Our dogs can be gentle giants with babies and children and disabled people; they can be intimidating police k9s; they can be service dogs, search and rescue dogs, therapy dogs, and emotional support animals; they can be wonderful companions that can accompany us to farms, and friends' homes, stores, parks, and paths. And yes, some of them can have contact with people and not be dragged back with a death grip. Did I say I had nothing but leashes and martingales on them. We don't have to have scary prong collars, e-collars, head halters, muzzles. Yeah, I did blunder today and let my dog run over onto the neighbor's property. My bad. I was right there, and nothing happened, he came right back. But that is the kind of thing that puts a black mark on our breed. Dogs are a work in progress. And dealing with the public reaction means ensuring that we minimize black marks, and maximize the proud moments we have with them. 

What an awesome day! In all.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

David Winners said:


> They definitely draw a crowd.
> 
> I bet 200 people pet Hank this day. We were on the boardwalk on Myrtle Beach, hanging out at a restaurant with outdoor seating. Hank was up on the bench bordering the boardwalk.


I would have definitely been one of the petters, were I there--after asking, naturally. I have been watching Bruce Wayne a bit on YouTube and am drooling at that beautiful animal and from reading about the breed, nearly as much as Jupiter at mealtime. That's probably a pretty terrible image, but--those Cane Carsos are such magnificent animals!


----------



## Tee (Dec 5, 2019)

Arrow-the-GSD said:


> So what do you guys do when people are like, oooh a GSD how could you get such a vicious dog? Or ooooh that dog’s gonna kill you someday. Even my own uncle was like, is that dog gonna bite me? It’s like, come on she’s a well socialized four month old puppy who LOVES people. How do you politely correct them on their opinion of your specific dog?


 That has actually never happened to me when people see me out and about with Truman they just say what a handsome dog.


----------

